# Change comfort turn signals count in MKVI



## saldain (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to the site and just got my new VCDS from Ross Tech 2 weeks ago, I have a 2011 MKVI GTI and I changed some basic stuff as I did to my old MKV, but now I'm really interested in changing the flash count number for comfort signal from 3 to 6 but I can only find in module 09 Central electronics (Byte 5, Bit 5) the checkmark for enabling or disabling it.
I read in the first thread in this forum there is a dropdown..... :what: to choose the number of flashes under *adaptation* in this same module but I can not find it.
Does anybody knows where to find it??


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi, post an Auto-Scan from the vehicle in question please.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Did you check under adaptations for the module. I think it is there. I recall doing it and changing from 3 to 4, and i do believe 5 is the max. Can't recall much more.


----------



## saldain (Sep 1, 2010)

Here my scan:

Wednesday,01,September,2010,18:11:27:62907
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630
HSG


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 42 44 46 52 55 56 77

VIN: WVWFE71K4BW020935 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCZ) Labels: 06J-907-115-CCZ.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 115 HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: AAH17--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403000C1C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: E7D7D348AF05

No fault code found.
Readiness: 1110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 053 N HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2207 
Revision: 05151112 Serial number: 00001005281944
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 204508548AAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AT HW: 1K0 907 379 AT
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0105 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 143B600D092400FA281406E7901E0041350800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 840DE4C4BE73

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BT HW: 5K0 907 044 BT
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 7EF9162C509F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 68180A3A8827F304400800803400092443550088536D8D60648000200040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A71DA3C0C37

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 04061 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 070610 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330AD

Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 

Part No: 1K8 951 605 A
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 D HW: 5K0 959 655 D
Component: AirbagVW10 037 0606 
Serial number: 003FKRA8U85/ 
Coding: 00003134
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01011
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3B7FDF38030D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90422JEQ0011J
Coding: 189A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS.rod
VCID: 76E90E0C78AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 871 HW: 5K6 920 871 
Component: KOMBI H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 170F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: F1E3BD1091C1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 020610F1001463
Coding: ED811F0600061200000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: EDDBA1608DF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD1AA7CBC17

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668143071 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 27571348EF85

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 C HW: 5K0 959 701 C
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0005174
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3261F21CD447

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3163FD10D141

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 C HW: 5K0 959 702 C
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0005430
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 336FF7182B5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1442908
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346DF4042E53

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 035 190 HW: 5K0 035 190 
Component: Radio RCD510 040 0167 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3K3532048
Coding: 0100041004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: E2C1C25C4427

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668146059
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3261F21CD447

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## saldain (Sep 1, 2010)

shawng said:


> Did you check under adaptations for the module. I think it is there. I recall doing it and changing from 3 to 4, and i do believe 5 is the max. Can't recall much more.


I completly forgot about this button, 1-2 years without using the interface, I will try it today after work!! Many Thanks!!


----------



## saldain (Sep 1, 2010)

Tried it in the adaptations for 09 Central Eelctronics, it is there and I changed it to 5 but it is not working, I tried enablig and dissabling but anything works I still get 3 signals


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

According to the scan it should work just fine with this control module. Which channel did you change? Did you really save the new value permanently? If you are not sure how to answer these questions, run a controller channels map.

[Applications]
[Controller Channels Map]
Address: 09
Function: Adaptation
Output: Pre-Label File
[Start]

After this is done you will find a file called "09-1K0-937-087-L.PLA in your /VCDS/Logs/ folder. Please send that one to me via email.


----------



## saldain (Sep 1, 2010)

Just sent the asked file!!! many thanks!!!


----------



## jbbrann (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi - I was wondering if there was ever a resolution on this. I tried changing this under 09 Cent Elec - Adaptation on my 2011 GTI and it didn't work for me either. I'm wonder if they changed something on the 2011?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes I think so. I just scanned a 2011 Gti and noticed with the UDS protocol 16 - SWCM, the 09 module was not coded for comfort turn signals from the factory. They did work on 3 flashes (default) despite the lack of 09 coding. I couldn't experiment with this because this was a new car at a dealer, prior to delivery.

Please post the complete Auto-Scan from this car here, or email it if you are a registered customer.

From the above scan:
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90422JEQ0011J
Coding: 189A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGK*UDS*.rod
VCID: 76E90E0C78AF


----------



## jbbrann (Oct 8, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Yes I think so. I just scanned a 2011 Gti and noticed with the UDS protocol 16 - SWCM, the 09 module was not coded for comfort turn signals from the factory. They did work on 3 flashes (default) despite the lack of 09 coding. I couldn't experiment with this because this was a new car at a dealer, prior to delivery.
> 
> Please post the complete Auto-Scan from this car here, or email it if you are a registered customer.


Thanks Dana. Here is my Auto-Scan:


VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 (x64)
Data version: 20100831

Friday,08,October,2010,16:12:17:53875

Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 77

VIN: WVWEV7AJ4BW026088 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AP HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: AAH17--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74C90D236EC9

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BC HW: 1K0 907 379 BC
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0106 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C49240000880B06EC92210041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74C90D236EC9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75CF302765B3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 L HW: 1K0 937 086 L
Component: BCM PQ35 M 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3A80252A04000800817000078440010086534D8D60648020200040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3957FC17092B

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 12061 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R00FW3A 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957FC17092B

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0005763Q00

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME31524254ZZZJ

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME2B523154ZZZR

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME10346130ZZZ9

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME362C5C4EZZZ7

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME366E0922ZZZI

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME68530922ZZZC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 BC HW: 5K0 953 549 E
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440JF700124
Coding: 108A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 72C50B3B14DD

MFL: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Serial number: 0008540 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 971 C HW: 5K6 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 354FF0272533

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 080610F2002519
Coding: E9801F0600161200000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: EDFF98478DE3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223R986E06
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEDDAF0BD085

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF5935BBC0D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668189603 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 27732A6FEF9F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 D HW: 5K0 959 701 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2137 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 334BCE3F2B47

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C437D15B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245CB3BD45D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H13 0043 
Revision: -----26S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1144584
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61E77477C13B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668151411
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245CB3BD45D

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

It appears that the SW Version 0615 for the newer BCMs is the source of the problem. Since coding and adaptation seem to be correct, the only thing I can think of as cause is a software issue in this specific version.


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

On my Seat Ibiza 6J it's under 09-Cent.Elect. - adaptation: channel 43. (As now mentioned in this post). 

Relevant part of scan: 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: Redir Fail! 
Part No SW: 6R0 937 088 B HW: 6R0 937 088 
Component: BCM PQ25 Re4 H46 0321 

Scan's above seem to mention BCM PQ35 though.


----------



## Rekal (Nov 4, 2010)

The same problem for me!
Golf 6 from Oktober 2010


09. Elec: Component: BCM PQ35 B 103 0615 

If i chance from 3 to 4 in the adaption menu it will save it, but with NO result.

any news yet on the subject?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

No news, as written above - we believe it is a glitch in the control module software.


----------



## Rekal (Nov 4, 2010)

I was thinking, maybe there a way to flash, change or update the software of the controll module?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Since you only posted incomplete details, there is no way to answer that question. So post a complete Auto-Scan please.


----------



## Rekal (Nov 4, 2010)

Post Deleted. There is no help here for people using pirated versions of Ross-Tech's products.


----------



## Rekal (Nov 4, 2010)

Post Deleted AGAIN. There is no help here for people using pirated versions of Ross-Tech's products.


----------



## golf-zilla (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm in the same boat with my '11 U.S. Golf TDI 2dr 6-speed. I went through the whole long-code string and changed several things. They all worked perfectly...accept for the comfort flashes. I put in "4" and saved it. When I got back out of the code and tried it, and only got three flashes, I went back in to see if "4" had actually been saved, and it said "4". Here's the thing, though: there was a button right above the "save" button that said "add to log" IIRC. Not knowing what exactly that would do, I did not click on that button, just the "save" button. When I clicked on the "save" button, "4" appeared in the second box from the bottom (but not the bottom box) over on the left side of the window. I kind of expected "4" to appear in the bottom box as well as the second-from-the-bottom box because when I originally opened that adaption window, before making any changes, both the bottom box and the second-from-the-bottom box had "3" in them. Now, the bottom box is blank and the second-from-the-bottom box says "4". Should I have clicked on "add to log" as well as "save"?

I'm sorry, but I don't know how to post a scan...


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

[Add to Log] will simply add plain text to a log file as mentioned here: Adaptation or Long Adaptation Screen in our clickable, interactive manual. It will not change the behavior of the actual adaptation process.

You can copy and paste the complete scan as explained here: Auto Scan Screen or here Jef's You Tube Video


----------



## Rekal (Nov 4, 2010)

So no luck yet.....
I'm think we have to with just 3 flashes.......

cheking this post from time to time to hope there is a solution.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Wanted to chime in... just attempted it with my 2010 A3 and no luck, I tried 4 and 5 and it always blinks 3 times.


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

I did it successfully.
I habe 1K0 937 087 H module. I just went to the adaptation in 09 module. Engine was ON. I changed value from 3 to 5. I didn't went out from adaptation menu. Then changed channel from 31 to 30 and to 31 again. The value was 5. Then i clicked on TEST button then SAVE. Then exit from adaptation and from module to main menu. Stop the engine, remove the key from ignition, and open driver door. After that I have 5 signals.


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

now i tried normally, I changed from 5 to 3 and it works instantly.


----------



## dmichael48 (Jul 21, 2010)

Enriquez said:


> I did it successfully.
> I habe 1K0 937 087 H module. I just went to the adaptation in 09 module. Engine was ON. I changed value from 3 to 5. I didn't went out from adaptation menu. Then changed channel from 31 to 30 and to 31 again. The value was 5. Then i clicked on TEST button then SAVE. Then exit from adaptation and from module to main menu. Stop the engine, remove the key from ignition, and open driver door. After that I have 5 signals.


 
Great. but what car is this? 2011 owners are having issues, if you have a 2010 or earlier, then this is most likely not a solution for those of us with 2011 cars. Thanks for posting!


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Update: 

Modified the channel from 3 to 5, tested while it was running and it worked fine. Now once I shut the car off and restarted it, it has reverted back to only flashing 3 times, even though the adaptation value says 5. 

This is a 2010 Audi A3 TDI


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

bmw511 said:


> Update:
> 
> Modified the channel from 3 to 5, tested while it was running and it worked fine. Now once I shut the car off and restarted it, it has reverted back to only flashing 3 times, even though the adaptation value says 5.
> 
> This is a 2010 Audi A3 TDI


 Thanks and I'm linking your module for future reference: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...RL-via-MFA&p=67113235&viewfull=1#post67113235 


Do you have this Turn Signal menu option? If so..what options are listed? 

http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Audi A3/photo1.jpg 


Comfort Light turns the comfort turns On or Off on my cluster, I don't have any additional options. 

http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/DSC02301.jpg


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Dana! 

Wow good memory  I have the Turn Signals menu, with Convenience Turn Signals with a check box. I could take a picture of it tomorrow if you'd like


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes please do. It probably won’t' really help in this matter..but screen shot references are helpful when you don't have a car to play with. 

I went a little crazy with mine and just fitted a 9W7 BT module with more goodies on the display, time to add to this soon: 

http://s778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Sweet! I'm having a blast with this car... finding lots of neat stuff in VCDS. I need a Euro light switch thought so I can get my rear fogs going. I'll upload the picture in the morning for you, it seems like its a glitch, or something is overriding it. Especially since it worked fine until I shut off and restart the car.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Here is the screenshot of the image!


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Any luck on 2011+ MY Golf models? I've tried this on my Sept 2010 built Golf TDI with no luck. Won't save the 4 or 5 as others have attempted.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Yes please do. It probably won’t' really help in this matter..but screen shot references are helpful when you don't have a car to play with.
> 
> I went a little crazy with mine and just fitted a 9W7 BT module with more goodies on the display, time to add to this soon:
> 
> http://s778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/


I dig the compass display. Did this come from changing to Zone 10? Mine is set for Zone 8, and I only get single/double digits in top left corner of the display. Or is it a difference between the GTI and Golf 2.5L?


gap


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

iamgap said:


> I dig the compass display. Did this come from changing to Zone 10? Mine is set for Zone 8, and I only get single/double digits in top left corner of the display. Or is it a difference between the GTI and Golf 2.5L?
> 
> 
> gap


The RCD-510 with the compass module was installed from the factory and I had the little indicator: 

http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/DSC02285.jpg

This didn't happen until I installed the RNS: 

http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/DSC02286.jpg

I never unplugged the compass module because I already had the rear of the car reassembled from the LED/Byte 18 /Rear fog episode...and I didn't feel like pulling any more trim. It hasn't caused any fault codes or functional concerns...but I don't think it's normal.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

There still isn't a fix for this?

I used my vagcom to enable this on rockstar's 2011 GTI and after a bunch of turning the car on and off, and enabling and disabling the comfort turn signal, it worked.

My girlfriend just bought a 2011 Golf TDI and I can't get this to stick at 5, it keeps it at 3.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Code3VW said:


> There still isn't a fix for this?
> 
> I used my vagcom to enable this on rockstar's 2011 GTI and after a bunch of turning the car on and off, and enabling and disabling the comfort turn signal, it worked.
> 
> My girlfriend just bought a 2011 Golf TDI and I can't get this to stick at 5, it keeps it at 3.


Same here with my 2011 TDI  No luck so far.


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, I'm bummed there's no solution for 2011's yet. One of the major reasons I bought a VCDS cable from Rosstech was for this feature 



Code3VW said:


> There still isn't a fix for this?
> 
> I used my vagcom to enable this on rockstar's 2011 GTI and after a bunch of turning the car on and off, and enabling and disabling the comfort turn signal, it worked.
> 
> My girlfriend just bought a 2011 Golf TDI and I can't get this to stick at 5, it keeps it at 3.


Can you elaborate on this? Like others on this board, I tried on my 11 TDI and found that even though I can enter a "5" and it keeps the value stored on the ECU, the actual number of flashes is always 3. When you had success with the 11 GTI, did you mean to say that the number wasn't stored after several unsuccessful attempts, and only when it was stored in memory did it work? Or did you mean that you entered say "5", it stored the value, but still only flashed 3 times, but after re-entering 5 a few more times, it worked?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

As mentioned in other places, we are looking into it but so far it appears that this is indeed an issue with the control module firmware and not VCDS. Once we have a solution you can be certain that we will keep you informed.


----------



## joserogo (Feb 17, 2011)

I have successfully encoded the flashing of comfort turn signal.

I have a MY11 Golf MKVI purchased in February 2011, made after week 45, with European specifications, and through the VCDS (first with the 10.63 and after with the 11 beta) adapted the channel for 4 flashes and recorded (without errors) and did not change (although the scan appeared to the value 4 instead of 3).

Yesterday, through the FIS (I have factory-installed premium FIS), turn off the flashing of comfort turn signal and I went to turn on ..... and finally it works!

Now I have 4 intermittent flashes.

I hope that helps


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

joserogo said:


> I have successfully encoded the flashing of comfort turn signal.
> 
> I have a MY11 Golf MKVI purchased in February 2011, made after week 45, with European specifications, and through the VCDS (first with the 10.63 and after with the 11 beta) adapted the channel for 4 flashes and recorded (without errors) and did not change (although the scan appeared to the value 4 instead of 3).
> 
> ...


Well, you inspired me to try again on my MY11 NA Golf TDI, but no luck. 

What is FIS? Is that the same as the MFI? 

Can you post an autoscan?

What happens if you try to change the number of flashes to another value -- does it take it immediately, or do you have to cycle the engine multiple times?


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

*HOLY CRAP I GOT IT TO WORK*

1. Change the number of flashes to the desired number. Close out VCDS. 

2. *On the MFI*, Navigate to Settings --> Light & Vision --> Factory Setting

3. At the prompt "Set to factory settings for lights & vision?", select OK. 

4. Marvel in amazement as the turn signal magically flashes 1, 2, 4, or 5 (yes 5) times. 

No more, uh, tired left index finger for me! :beer:

I have a 2011 Golf TDI, North American, build date 7/2010.

Here's my autoscan, not that it's likely that relevant:


```
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Data version: 20101206

Thursday,17,February,2011,17:44:06:55943

Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 72
          77

VIN: WVWNM7AJ5BW041198   

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA)       Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
   Part No SW: 03L 906 019 DA    HW: 03L 906 019 DA
   Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG  7271  
   Revision: 12H08---    Serial number:               
   Coding: 0050072
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 6DFF1E2D0D17

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104)       Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BC    HW: 1K0 907 379 BC
   Component: ESP MK60EC1   H30 0106  
   Revision: 00H30001    
   Coding: 114B400C492600FB880C02ED92210042B70000
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 74C90B496E3D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301)       Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
   Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ    HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
   Component: Climatic      H14 0305  
   Revision: 00009001    
   Coding: 0000001002
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
   ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
   VCID: 75CF364D6547

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L    HW: 1K0 937 087 L
   Component: BCM PQ35  H   104 0615  
   Revision: 00104 AE    
   Coding: 6D180A3A80252AC40088008574008D04402D1F86534D8560648020200040
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 3A55E5710CD9

   Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
   Component: Wischer 23061  21  0512 
   Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234)       Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B    HW: 5K0 959 655 B
   Component: AirbagVW10G   021 0706  
   Serial number: 003C4R00JPHL  
   Coding: 00003031
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
   ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
   VCID: 3957FA7D09DF

   Seat occupied recognition: 
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 339     HW: 5K0 959 339 
   Component: BF-Gewichtss.  007 0002 
   Serial number: ---0000R--00058E2J00

   Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 354     HW: 5K0 959 354 
   Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V  H01 ---- 
   Serial number: 3572MSME11213354ZZZD

   Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 354     HW: 5K0 959 354 
   Component: S.Sens.Beif.V  H01 ---- 
   Serial number: 3582MSME542B2154ZZZS

   Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
   Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H  --- ---- 
   Serial number: 3512QSME12036526ZZZG

   Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
   Component: S.Sens.Beif.H  --- ---- 
   Serial number: 3522QSME26046467ZZZR

   Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
   Component: F.Sens.Fahr  --- ---- 
   Serial number: 35527SME06070323ZZZ/

   Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
   Component: F.Sens.Beif  --- ---- 
   Serial number: 35627SME2E0E5022ZZZG

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 920 971 C    HW: 5K0 920 971 C
   Component: KOMBI         H03 0406  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 270F01
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
   ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
   VCID: 2F43C425C79B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 530     HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533  Gateway   H27 0602  
   Revision:   H27       Serial number: 260610F2001345
   Coding: E9817F0610161200000002
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: EDFF9E2D8D17

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing        Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
   Part No SW: 5N0 919 879     HW: 5N0 919 879 
   Component: Kompass         001 0001  
   Revision: 00001000    Serial number: 1225223R9BHR06
   Coding: 0000002
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: FEDDA961D071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 953 234     HW: 5K0 953 234 
   Component: IMMO          H03 0406  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 000000
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
   ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
   VCID: EAF59531BCF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650)       Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
   Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C    HW: 5N0 035 342 C
   Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111  
   Revision: A1001003    Serial number: 7668227646    
   Coding: 010000
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 27732C05EF6B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B    HW: 5K0 959 701 B
   Component: Tuer-SG         009 2113  
   Coding: 0001204
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 3147C25DD1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70     3001  
   Revision: 00H17000    
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 3147C25DD1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12)       Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 035 456     HW: 5K0 035 456 
   Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06   
   Revision: --------    Serial number: BP218109093456
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
   ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1_VW36.rod
   VCID: E7F3EC05AFEB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D    HW: 5K0 959 702 D
   Component: Tuer-SG         009 2139  
   Coding: 0001204
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 3449CB492EBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range        Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
   Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C    HW: 5M0 907 357 C
   Component: AFS-Steuergeraet    0142  
   Revision: 00H04000    Serial number:               
   Coding: 1446940
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 3449CB492EBD

   Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
   Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l    0004  
   Coding: 00000022

   Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
   Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r    0004  
   Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503)       Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC    HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
   Component: Radio Prem-8  H13 0043  
   Revision: -----26S    Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1147551
   Coding: 0101000001
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 61E7721DC1CF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C    HW: 5K0 959 703 C
   Component: Tuer-SG         007 2101  
   Coding: 0001168
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
   VCID: 3449CB492EBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C    HW: 5K0 959 704 C
   Component: Tuer-SG         007 2101  
   Coding: 0001168
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
   VCID: 354FF64D25C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412)       Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
   Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C    HW: 7P6 035 730 C
   Component: TELEFON       H05 0440  
   Revision: 1B001001    Serial number: 00007668223608
   Coding: 0A00000000010100
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
   ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
   VCID: 3245CD51D4A9

No fault code found.

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

phatz314 said:


> *HOLY CRAP I GOT IT TO WORK*
> 
> 1. Change the number of flashes to the desired number. Close out VCDS.
> 
> ...


Oh snap! Im going to go out and try this ASAP.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi! This sounds like good news. Do the 2011 clusters have the menu like this "Comfort light"?

http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/DSC02322.jpg
http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/DSC02301.jpg

If the setup is different and this is the fix, please post a picture and I'll link it from the sticky.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi! This sounds like good news. Do the 2011 clusters have the menu like this "Comfort light"?
> 
> http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/DSC02322.jpg
> http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/DSC02301.jpg
> ...


Dana yes they do. Mine does have this menu.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Does this apply to the A3?


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

bmw511 said:


> Does this apply to the A3?


Dunno, try it! I suspect yes.


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi! This sounds like good news. Do the 2011 clusters have the menu like this "Comfort light"?
> 
> http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/DSC02322.jpg
> http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/DSC02301.jpg
> ...


Yes, I can confirm that my car looks similar to that. 

Here is a more detailed version of the procedure that I followed, with pictures from my MFI:

*AFTER* changing the desired # of flashes using VCDS, disconnect the cable and cycle the ignition for good measure. (I did not start the engine, as others have reported.) Re-insert the key to the ACC position if you haven't already. 

Then, on the dashboard MFI, navigate to "Settings":




Click "Lights & Vision" (highlighted above). This takes you to the following submenu (your options may be different; e.g., "Coming home" is not enabled by default):



Click "Factory setting" (highlighted above). This takes you to this submenu:



Click "OK" (highlighted). This seemingly does nothing, and takes you back up to the parent menu. 

Once you have done this, the # of flashes you set in VCDS will work correctly. From what I could tell, nothing else is changed -- I had guessed that I would have to re-enable "Coming home", for example, but it left all that stuff alone. 

Obviously, this additional step is only required for some 2011s. 


Just my observations:
I've noticed sporadic reports of people having had success by flashing it multiple times, turning the engine off and on, etc. In my experience with embedded controllers and the like, sometimes they can be a little "squirrelly", and the VAG ECU seems to be no different. With VAGCOM, I've found you have to very deliberate/slow, changing one thing at a time, disconnect and power cycle between each change, and so forth. If you go too fast, you can get unpredictable results, and simply cycling the ignition or re-flashing a code fixes it. I bet the folks who have had success by flashing multiple times, etc. basically took advantage of a bit of instability in the PIC and effected a reset without knowing it, perhaps.

Here's what really intrigues me though. I wonder what other settings can be enabled on the mk6 using this general procedure (VCDS + MFI reset). There are many interesting-looking settings I have found in VCDS that don't seem to do anything when I toggle them, so I switched them back -- but I wonder if I should try these settings in combination with the MFI reset as well.....


----------



## GenDV138 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'll have to see if this works on my 2011 GTI tonight or tomorrow, thanks for the info phatz! I'll report back whether it works or not.


----------



## dmichael48 (Jul 21, 2010)

*phatz314, U da Man!*

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

This has been a source of frustration for while now.

All I had to do to get this to work was reset lights to factory settings since I had already coded VCDS to a value of 5, many months ago.

This is on a 2011 GTI.


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

dmichael48 said:


> *phatz314, U da Man!*
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!
> 
> ...


Awesome, this is the first confirmation I've gotten that this works on another vehicle! :thumbup: 

Still thinking it's a bug with the rev 0615 BCM, but it sounds like this is a workaround for at least some vehicles.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree, that factory default cluster options seem to resolve buggy problems after coding on the 2010 cars too. 
_i.e. If you change cluster coding and the units (speed/time/temp) don't display properly until the car is put to sleep or the defaults are selected._ 


I changed the link to that post, thanks for the pictures and detailed explanation!


> *Comfort Turn signals*
> Found in Adaptation. From the drop down list, choose the number of flashes and Save.
> 
> 
> _Note:_ 2011 owners may want to see: This thread


 
On another note, and possibly another thread, do your fogs as cornering lights work as I described here?:


> *Cornering Lights via Front Fog Lights active*
> Found in Coding, Long Coding helper
> 
> _Notes:_ The lights may work under the following conditions:
> ...


Some owners have reported that the mentioned Byte 17 coding doesn't alter the turn signal operation, but I don't recall if this is with Halogen and Xenon cars or not?


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> On another note, and possibly another thread, do your fogs as cornering lights work as I described here?:


Yes, I just checked, and my fogs-as-cornering-lights work as you described. And, I can confirm that they work the same as they did before this "mod". 

My vehicle has xenons + the stock North American headlight switch. 

So, explicitly speaking, if and only if the headlights are ON and the fogs are OFF, one single fog light will illuminate if I (1) engage the turn signal in that direction, or (2) turn the wheel in that direction. FWIW, the cornering light doesn't work if you just tap the turn signal stalk (i.e., comfort turn signals).


----------



## GenDV138 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks again phatz, I got the comfort turn signals to work with 5 blinks on my 2011 GTI using your method. Like dmichael, I already had it coded to 5 so all I had to do was reset to factory in the MFI. Using Xenons + Euro switch.

When I get home, I'm going to see if I can get the fogs as cornering lights to not come on with turn signals using the same method.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I attempted this on a my 2010 A3, if I set it and don't turn the car off, the setting sticks. I had set it to 5 blinks, now if I shut the car off and restart then it only flashes 3 times, even with the adaptation set for 5. I'm not seeing any way to do a Factory Reset from the menu. :-(


----------



## lolo (Feb 21, 1999)

I did this on my 2011 JSW aka Golf Variant. It's manufactured 11/2010 and has the same Lights/Vision MFD as pictured above (but without the Coming Home option).

I did NOT have to reset the factory settings. I set it to 5, saved and it stayed, even after a few power cycles.


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

lolo said:


> I did this on my 2011 JSW aka Golf Variant. It's manufactured 11/2010 and has the same Lights/Vision MFD as pictured above (but without the Coming Home option).
> 
> I did NOT have to reset the factory settings. I set it to 5, saved and it stayed, even after a few power cycles.


Interesting, maybe there was a bug and they cut in a fix. Mine was built 7/2010. 

Just out of curiosity, what BCM version do you have, later than 0615?

Edit: oh I see you have a Jetta, that could be the difference


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

With the car ignition in ACCESSORY mode I made the change from 3 to 5 signals and it worked. I didn't have to cycle the key or anything. 

All I did was reprogram via vag-com, reset to factory defaults the lighting options and bam it was done. 

5 is perfect :laugh:


----------



## toasters (Sep 17, 2001)

Factory Settings for lights and vision worked for my 2011 Golf TDI. Thanks so much! I was so disappointed when I first VAG-COM'ed my car and it didn't work.


----------



## lolo (Feb 21, 1999)

phatz314 said:


> Interesting, maybe there was a bug and they cut in a fix. Mine was built 7/2010.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what BCM version do you have, later than 0615?
> 
> Edit: oh I see you have a Jetta, that could be the difference


JSW = Golf.

I'd note that I had previously set my cluster to UK to turn off those annoying seat belt and door open chimes. I'm not sure if this had anything to do without having to do factory default, or if later manufacturing date has this bug fixed.

EDIT: 


```
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 937 084 E    HW: 5K0 937 084 E
   Component: BCM PQ35 B    011 0035  
   Revision: BG011001    
   Coding: 2D380E3F902F3EC4008800816000000401000086535D8560648020000040


Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 920 971 C    HW: 5K0 920 971 C
   Component: KOMBI         H23 0204  
   Revision: X0023007    Serial number:               
   Coding: 270F01
```


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

lolo said:


> JSW = Golf.
> 
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
> Part No SW: 5K0 937 084 E HW: 5K0 937 084 E
> ...


Actually the 2010 JSW, Jetta, Tiguan and Eos all use the same style of 5K0 BCM from Continental.

The Golf uses the 1K0 (Hella) and the comfort turn problem seems to be 1K0 (SWL 0615) specific.


----------



## golf-zilla (Sep 5, 2004)

This fix worked perfectly on my '11 U.S. Golf TDI! WooHoo...


----------



## blackburpee (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah stumbled on to this the other day when I hitched up my courage and pushed "Return to Factory Settings" to see what would happen. All of a sudden I had 4 blinks like I asked for a couple of months ago. 
2011 GTI 11/2010 build date.


----------



## saldain (Sep 1, 2010)

*Perfect!! it works!!*

I started this thread exactly 6 months ago and I was very frustrated because it didn't worked at that time, now I just looked at the thread, went down to the parking lot, did the "factory setting" (with no cable or laptop or anything.....) and YES!!! Finally 5 flashes instead of 3!!!  :thumbup: :laugh:
THANKS!!


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Has anyone figured out how to do a Factory Reset on an A3? I don't have an option in the menu.


----------



## raeuber (May 27, 2011)

I know most of these tweaks are only working ion the H cluster. How do I tell which cluster is installed?


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

chiming in. i did my buddys mkv 2010 tdi cup with mkvi electronics. changed his to 4 flashes no issues.


----------



## raeuber (May 27, 2011)

raeuber said:


> I know most of these tweaks are only working ion the H cluster. How do I tell which cluster is installed?


Never mind


----------



## toasters (Sep 17, 2001)

Wolfsburg007 said:


> chiming in. i did my buddys mkv 2010 tdi cup with mkvi electronics. changed his to 4 flashes no issues.


See Dana's post:



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Actually the 2010 JSW, Jetta, Tiguan and Eos all use the same style of 5K0 BCM from Continental.
> 
> The Golf uses the 1K0 (Hella) and the comfort turn problem seems to be 1K0 (SWL 0615) specific.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Grrrr I had the 4 flashes but now they mysteriously went bye bye. I can't get this to stick on my TDI Golf now for the life of me; although having successfully done this a few months back.  

Did the following:
Adaptation from 3 to 4 or 5 (while engine on and off)
Test and Save
Turned off car & then pulled key and vag-com cable out
Turned on car and still @ 3 flashes


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

That's the issue I have with mine... it does the comfort blinks when I save it. But as soon as I turn the car off and back on it will not stick. Seems like a software issue to me, along with my Malfunction on my Instrument cluster, "Basic Adaptation not set"... lol


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

quailallstar said:


> Grrrr I had the 4 flashes but now they mysteriously went bye bye. I can't get this to stick on my TDI Golf now for the life of me; although having successfully done this a few months back.
> 
> Did the following:
> Adaptation from 3 to 4 or 5 (while engine on and off)
> ...


Don't forget to go into the MFI/MFD and turn convenience light (or whatever it's called) off and back on.


gap


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

I had no trouble with this on a 2011 TDI this past weekend:

I did the adaptation to 5 , then set the lighting menu back to "factory defaults" as described in another thread I read somewhere.

The comfort blink stayed at 5


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

quailallstar said:


> Grrrr I had the 4 flashes but now they mysteriously went bye bye. I can't get this to stick on my TDI Golf now for the life of me; although having successfully done this a few months back.
> 
> Did the following:
> Adaptation from 3 to 4 or 5 (while engine on and off)
> ...


really? cause in your list of steps there you didn't mention "reset to factory default on MFI"

does that no longer work for you? YOU BROKE IT


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Seriously, quail - with the extensive list of mods on your car and you can't get this simple little adjustment to work? :facepalm:

Back to school for you.


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

going to be trying this on the golf R. Hope it works!


----------



## gasdoc (Mar 31, 2008)

Found this and it worked in my 2012 Golf R Thanks!


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

gasdoc said:


> Found this and it worked in my 2012 Golf R Thanks!


 :thumbup:


----------



## dubidoobs (Jan 7, 2003)

I will try this when I get home, only because my build date is only a few months before yours (04/2010) and I have a MY 2010 JSW...just to stir things up a bit, if this doesn't work with my TDi...



lolo said:


> I did this on my 2011 JSW aka Golf Variant. It's manufactured 11/2010 and has the same Lights/Vision MFD as pictured above (but without the Coming Home option).
> 
> I did NOT have to reset the factory settings. I set it to 5, saved and it stayed, even after a few power cycles.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm happy to report that the setting is now functional on my A3... not sure why unless its the newer VCDS 11.11.4? Odd... but glad its working! Prior it would not hold and would reset as soon as I would turn the car off, now it has held at the new setting.


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

I had it done by a friend with an older version (10-something) and has stuck to 5 blinks ever since, so it apparently is not VCDS.


----------



## dubidoobs (Jan 7, 2003)

worked like a charm!

updated to 5 and still on, no need for restoring to factory setting, etc.



dubidoobs said:


> I will try this when I get home, only because my build date is only a few months before yours (04/2010) and I have a MY 2010 JSW...just to stir things up a bit, if this doesn't work with my TDi...


----------



## Mattia (Sep 19, 2012)

*fog cornering lights not come with turn signals*



GenDV138 said:


> Thanks again phatz, I got the comfort turn signals to work with 5 blinks on my 2011 GTI using your method. Like dmichael, I already had it coded to 5 so all I had to do was reset to factory in the MFI. Using Xenons + Euro switch.
> 
> When I get home, I'm going to see if I can get the fogs as cornering lights to not come on with turn signals using the same method.


 Hi, sorry that was a long time ago.. But have you ever tried using fogs as cornering lights but only turning the wheel, i mean not activating with turn signals? I really don't find any coding.. 
thx m.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Mattia said:


> Hi, sorry that was a long time ago.. But have you ever tried using fogs as cornering lights but only turning the wheel, i mean not activating with turn signals? I really don't find any coding..
> thx m.


 That's part of the "fogs as cornering lights" settings. It will activate at a REALLY low speed by only turning the steering wheel, or it will activate using the turn signal. It's just one setting that does both, but I think headlights need to be on. 

Personally I found it annoying and I turned it off.


----------



## Mattia (Sep 19, 2012)

sfpegasus said:


> That's part of the "fogs as cornering lights" settings. It will activate at a REALLY low speed by only turning the steering wheel, or it will activate using the turn signal. It's just one setting that does both, but I think headlights need to be on.
> 
> Personally I found it annoying and I turned it off.


 
I totally agree with you. That one will be unchecked.. :laugh:


----------



## GianquiMan (Sep 23, 2012)

The back to Factory Settings thing for the comfort blinking worked on my Golf R as well :thumbup:


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

So I tried this same thing on my 2010 A3 and got the same result as bmw511, the setting will not stick. I'm using the most recent version of VCDS as well. 

Here is the first autoscan I ran on the car after my cable was delivered.

Monday,10,February,2014,10:16:40:60264
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WAUBFBFM3AA158077 License Plate: 
Mileage: 126300km-78479mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: FM (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 47 52 56 62 65 72


VIN: WAUBFBFM3AA158077 Mileage: 126300km/78479miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 AM HW: 8P0 907 115 Q
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: AAH16--- Serial number: AUX7Z0J2FNM0BI
Coding: 0103010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 7DF1FB6D241A06F6FF5-8028

1 Fault Found:
053271 - Please Check Fault Codes in Control Module for ABS Brakes 
U1017 - 015 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101111
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 125091 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.06.10
Time: 04:10:06

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1822 /min
Load: 14.9 %
Speed: 15.0 km/h
Temperature: 75.0°C
Temperature: 3.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 053 N HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2235 
Revision: 05151112 Serial number: 00001004040964
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 204FE219F3288B1EB43-8075

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 1150600F49270002880B06EB92200041390800
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 7AFBF071F53431CEDA7-802F

2 Faults Found:
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Right (G44) 
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 144
Mileage: 124818 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.01.21
Time: 09:31:54

Freeze Frame:
Count: 8
Count: 0
Count: 20992
Count: 83
Count: 50189
Count: 0
Count: 511
Count: 0

00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Left (G46) 
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 144
Mileage: 124818 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.01.21
Time: 09:31:54

Freeze Frame:
Count: 8
Count: 0
Count: 20992
Count: 67
Count: 50189
Count: 0
Count: 511
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 BN HW: 8P0 820 043 BN
Component: KlimavollautomatH09 0150 
Revision: 000563 Serial number: 8P0820043BN 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 79F9EF7D30323AD6D3D-802C

1 Fault Found:
00819 - High Pressure Sensor (G65) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 146
Mileage: 125125 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.06.27
Time: 03:36:43

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: -7.0°C
Voltage: 14.70 V
RPM: 2500 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Load: 10.0 %


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8P0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 D HW: 8P0 907 063 D
Component: BCM PQ35 M 105 0575 
Revision: 00105 AK 
Coding: 2E000A0FB01336E4287041E00000054D411A60AA104DC929E40008800040
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3561234D9CAA1EB6775-8060

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8P1 955 119 F HW: 8P1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU350 H10 0040 
Coding: 00DD13

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501 

2 Faults Found:
00956 - Key 2 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
 Fault Status: 00100101
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 141
Mileage: 124840 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 13.10 V
OFF
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF

01496 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Left (L22) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 53
Reset counter: 138
Mileage: 125567 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.02.03
Time: 08:01:02

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.55 V
ON
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 P HW: 8E0 035 593 P
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0160 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7K0574357
Coding: 0000100
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3663244141AC15AE7EF-8063

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 99
Mileage: 125017 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.05.23
Time: 00:36:57


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 8P0-959-655-10.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 Q HW: 8P0 959 655 Q
Component: Airbag AU1042 H06 0160 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 003FC0015VN4
Coding: 303142393041303030384A55304C38503053
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Airba10AURB4 001001
ROD: EV_Airba10AURB4.rod
VCID: 50AF72D90B085B9E443-8005

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8P0 910 339 C HW: 8P0 959 339 C
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H02 0030 
Serial number: 5810000R0000004D3A
Coding: 000000

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 3572DRB40000B1311238

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Serial number: 3582DRB40000B10CE26X

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Serial number: 35128RB400005779B3AR

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Serial number: 35228RB4000057694E4P

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 35547RB4000057AFE70 

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Serial number: 35647RB4000057AFE953

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 K HW: 8P0 953 549 K
Component: J0527 H37 0070 
Coding: 0010042
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 46835481314C852EEEF-8013

1 Fault Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
015 - Cannot Be Tested at this Time - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 920 982 N HW: 8P0 920 982 N
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H03 0990 
Revision: D0H03005 Serial number: 2242J005002348
Coding: 0016288
Shop #: WSC 09108 444 183291
VCID: 44874E890770B73EF0B-8011

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V4.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H16 0233 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 4520K103270342
Coding: ED807F07100302002102
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 69D9BF3D40928A5623D-803C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 920 982 N HW: 8P0 920 982 N
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H03 0990 
Revision: D0H03005 Serial number: AUX7Z0J2FNM0BI
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 44874E890770B73EF0B-8011

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 801 N HW: 8P0 959 801 N
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0100 
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 46835481314C852EEEF-8013

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 233 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3169175DA8C232962BD-8064

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 144
Mileage: 125091 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.06.10
Time: 04:10:06

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 14.25 V
DU
Temperature: 14.0°C
RPM: 1818 /min
Speed: 15.0 km/h
Speed: 15.0 km/h
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8Px-035-382.lbl
Part No SW: 8P4 035 382 E HW: 8P4 035 382 E
Component: AB2 SUBWOOFERBOXH07 0180 
Revision: 00006 Serial number: 92158068033100
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3663244141AC15AE7EF-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 802 N HW: 8P0 959 802 N
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0100 
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 479D598536469C26159-8012

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8J0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 035 186 T HW: 8P0 035 186 T
Component: R Concert2+ H03 0280 
Revision: 00H03000 Serial number: AUZ1Z3K6175309
Coding: 0150112
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 43854D95027EB006C91-8016

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl
Part No SW: 8P4 959 801 F HW: 8P4 959 801 F
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0050 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 1012544
VCID: 428B48911D64B90EC27-8017

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 8J0-907-273.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 907 273 A HW: 8J0 907 273 A
Component: J502-RDK H03 0370 
Revision: --H03-H0 Serial number: 13373700532415
Coding: 0860021
Shop #: WSC 06435 000 00000
VCID: 2F6D1125BEF624663D9-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl
Part No SW: 8P4 959 802 F HW: 8P4 959 802 F
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0050 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 1012544
VCID: 43854D95027EB006C91-8016

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## szurke (Sep 3, 2014)

Do you have any good news for 2010 A3? What is the right solution?


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

szurke said:


> Do you have any good news for 2010 A3? What is the right solution?


I got mine to start working when I went to apply the new code and it asked to use default values and I said yes. As soon as I did that it started working immediately.


----------



## szurke (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks, but what do you mean "new code"? Is the new firmware code on the car controller, or the new version VCDS software code?


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

Id have to get a screenshot to show you. Its the part of vcds when you save the changes you made to the modules coding.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

szurke said:


> Thanks, but what do you mean "new code"? Is the new firmware code on the car controller, or the new version VCDS software code?


He means the default workshop code (WSC) (stored in VCDS) values. Some modules will only accept changes to their software coding with a specific workshop code. If that's needed it's often shown in the Wiki, or by an on screen prompt.
Commonly used ones are: 05311 000 00000, 05311 123 12345, otherwise 00000 000 00000


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes what richardsel said. Unfortunately its been a while since I've used vcds so forgot the exact terminology


----------



## szurke (Sep 3, 2014)

Fantastic!!! I changed the WSC code to 05311 123 12345 from 00000 000 00000 under the VCDS option tab and the 4 or 5 blinks is working now!
Thanks guys!


----------



## hkaudi (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello every brother:wave:, i'm new member here, i want to change the comfort turn signal count for my Audi A6(C7) also, but i can't found it in pull down menu, is there diffence way from VW?


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Yo bro...

You be givin' it with the Autoscan bla?


----------



## hkaudi (Feb 17, 2015)

My autoscan report as follow, please help: bs:

Wednesday,18,February,2015,18:15:33:19670
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 14.10.1.1
Data version: 20150130

Workshop Code: 123 05311 012345

VIN: WAUZZZ4G7CN134341 License Plate: 
Mileage: 23210km-14422mi Repair Order: 


Chassis Type: 4G (4G0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 0E 10 15 16 17 19 36 3B 42 44 46 52 53 55
5F 62 72 8F 90

VIN: WAUZZZ4G7CN134341 Mileage: 23210km-14422miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
3B-Sensor Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
8F-Pretens. Frt Left -- Status: OK 0000
90-Pretens. Frt Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CHVA) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 907 552 F HW: 4G0 907 552 D
Component: 2.8l V6 FSIH07 0005 
Revision: --H07--- 
Coding: 0A250032042701020000
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM28FSI0214G0907552F 001005
ROD: EV_ECM28FSI0214G0907552F.rod
VCID: 2D51D1777C5DE849F56-8078

No fault code found.
Readiness: 1110 1001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: 0B5-927-156.clb
Part No SW: 4G1 927 156 A HW: 0B5 927 156 F
Component: 0B5 28 FSIRdW H10 0002 
Revision: --H10--- Serial number: 0000000247
Coding: 000001
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMDL501 A02087
ROD: EV_TCMDL501.rod
VCID: 2B55DF6F4249E679EB2-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 4G0-907-379.clb
Part No SW: 4G0 907 379 H HW: 4G0 907 379 H
Component: ESP PREMIUM H09 0361 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 02A687014065E180DB00
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ESPPremiAU57X 004028
ROD: EV_ESPPremiAU57X_AU57.rod
VCID: 3663FE1B890BAB9184C-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-05.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 907 064 BR HW: 4H0 907 064 BR
Component: BCM2 2.0 H31 0333 
Revision: 00002001 
Coding: 05B82F06000000000000
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
VCID: 7AFB2A2BF5938FF1204-802F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 820 043 G HW: 4G0 820 043 G
Component: KLIMA 2 ZONEN H10 0064 
Serial number: 15021200040814
Coding: 4621600808
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirCondiBasisUDS 002040
ROD: EV_AirCondiBasisUDS.rod
VCID: 2345374F2A992E39532-8076

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 4H0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 907 063 BM HW: 4H0 907 063 E
Component: BCM1 2.0 H12 0111 
Revision: 19012002 Serial number: 00000001396796
Coding: 2600201040349FE08181008080001D0C0F9DC30827090101000004602101
Shop #: WSC 46559 123 104857
VCID: 74E70413D7F7F9817A8-8021

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 4G2 955 119 HW: 4G8 955 119 A
Component: WWS57X 120116 H35 0080 
Coding: 0045F7

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8K0 955 559 HW: 8K0 955 559 Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: RLS H04 0003 
Coding: 02512B

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 4G0 941 531 E HW: 4G0 941 531 E
Component: E1 - LDS H07 0044 

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 4G0 907 658 A HW: 4G0 907 658 A
Component: Humidity_Sens H02 0002 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0E: Media Player 1 (R41) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 8X0 035 110 C HW: 8X0 035 110 
Component: CDC-MP3-Pana H41 0490 
Revision: 00000008 
Shop #: WSC 46559 123 104857
VCID: 2D51D177745DE849F56-8078

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 4H0-919-475-7X2.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 919 475 L HW: 4H0 919 475 C
Component: PARKHILFE ACC H07 0043 
Revision: 11001001 Serial number: 55901204401595
Coding: 040305
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18AU57X0000 002005
ROD: EV_EPHVA18AU57X0000.rod
VCID: 3B75EF2FB22976F97B2-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 4H0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 959 655 C HW: 4H0 959 655 C
Component: Airbag10.43 H43 0040 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 003JG0070AP.
Coding: 30323436313330303534554A305234473053
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaAU10BPAAU64X 001014
ROD: EV_AirbaAU10BPAAU64X_AU57.rod
VCID: 3663FE1B890BAB9184C-8063

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 3575HRB405114TPICHK$

Crash sensor for side airbag; front passenger side: 
Serial number: 3585HRB406313AMO5G75

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; driver side: 
Serial number: 3515JRB40530O32KM9A1

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; passenger side: 
Serial number: 3525JRB400C4UHL8NH70

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 3554VRB405L14KDMLOQW

Crash sensor for front airbag; front passenger side: 
Serial number: 3564VRB405L14KDMAOLH

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 4H0-953-568.clb
Part No SW: 4G0 953 568 A HW: 4G0 953 568 A
Component: Lenks.Modul H05 0201 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 20120213000750
Coding: 000014
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
VCID: 306FC803636F85A1DE0-8065

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 4G0 951 528 D HW: 4G0 951 528 D
Component: E221 - MFL H09 0009 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 4H0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 4G8 920 900 G HW: 4G8 920 900 G
Component: MBenRdw H34 0209 
Revision: 26450208 Serial number: 658110212592042
Coding: 33A608000B010008010000
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RBC7KMID 004045
ROD: EV_RBC7KMID.rod
VCID: 2E53D67B715B9351CCC-807B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 907 468 G HW: 4G0 907 468 A
Component: J533--Gateway H08 0214 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 00000000399639
Coding: 00CD073000
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewUDS 001025
ROD: EV_GatewUDS_AU57.rod
VCID: 3467C4139F77B981BA8-8061

Battery Monitoring Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8X0 915 181 HW: 8X0 915 181 
Component: J367-BDM H07 0141 
Serial number: 00000000003790768210

Voltage stabilizer: 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J136) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G8 959 760 HW: 4G8 959 760 
Component: MEM-FS H03 0154 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00000023890382
Coding: 00781B0000006001000001010101102030303232203232
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
VCID: 77FD331FC68192995FA-8022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 3B: Sensor Elect. (J849) Labels: 4G0-907-637.clb
Part No SW: 4G0 907 637 B HW: 4G0 907 637 B
Component: SARA 6D H02 0009 
Revision: -------- Serial number: EJ1BPA4203T4F80
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_SARA 009017
ROD: EV_SARA.rod
VCID: 2D51D1777C5DE849F56-8078

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G8 959 793 E HW: 4G8 959 793 A
Component: TSG FA H05 0212 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 011C16205E01628002080002
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
VCID: 428B92CBDDC30731384-8017

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J500) Labels: 8K0-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 4G0 909 144 L HW: 4G0 909 144 G
Component: RCEPS H35 0010 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 0026334656
Coding: 101000010000
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RCEPS 009008
ROD: EV_RCEPS.rod
VCID: 326BC20B6563B7B1A84-8067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. (J393) Labels: 4H0-907-064-46.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 907 064 BR HW: 4H0 907 064 BR
Component: BCM2 2.0 H31 0333 
Revision: 00002001 Serial number: 0170762769 
Coding: 011A0E2000B9048580300804020303000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 46559 000 1048576
VCID: 7AFB2A2BF5938FF1204-802F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4G0 951 177 
Component: DWA-Sensor H01 0010 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501 

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 4G8 959 591 HW: 7P0 959 591 C
Component: J245 PS40.039 H01 0008 
Coding: 901F00

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 3AA 962 243 HW: 3AA 962 243 
Component: GEB.F.Heckoef H12 0719 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G8 959 792 E HW: 4G8 959 792 A
Component: TSG BF H05 0212 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 011C16205E01628002080002
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
VCID: 41899DC7D8C51C2921E-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake (----) Labels: 4H0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 907 801 E HW: 4H0 907 801 A
Component: EPB-4 H03 0012 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 00000000256633
ASAM Dataset: EV_ParkiBrake 001022
ROD: EV_ParkiBrake_AU48.rod
VCID: 2A5BDA6B4DB3FF71104-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range (J431) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 907 357 A HW: 4H0 907 357 A
Component: ....LWR12.... H02 0013 
Serial number: 120214-0002-007
Coding: 1121A6101000A300
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulBasic 005001
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulBasic.rod
VCID: 2C57DC734747E141E28-8079

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 035 182 K HW: 4G0 035 182 J
Component: RMC Cnct Plus H52 0775 
Coding: 010100000140DB47402B060303010000010000
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
VCID: 2959256740B5F46919E-807C

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 4G0 919 603 HW: 4G0 919 603 
Component: DU6 Basic H42 0084 

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 4G2 919 610 B HW: 4G2 919 610 B
Component: E380 BDT C7 H11 0204 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left (J388) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G8 959 795 E HW: 4G8 959 795 A
Component: TSG HL H04 0212 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 011C14204001628002080002
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
VCID: 448794D3C7D709010A8-8011

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right (J389) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G8 959 795 E HW: 4G8 959 795 A
Component: TSG HR H04 0212 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 011C14204001628002080002
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
VCID: 448794D3C7D709010A8-8011

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 8F: Pretens. Frt Left (J854) Labels: 4H0-980-94x-RGS.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 980 945 B HW: 4H0 980 945 B
Component: RGS-VL H13 0080 
Coding: 00060000031F030000030800424CDA010000
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RGS_L 002004
ROD: EV_RGS_L.rod
VCID: 3169CD0760658CA9D1E-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 90: Pretens. Frt Right (J855) Labels: 4H0-980-94x-RGS.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 980 946 B HW: 4H0 980 946 B
Component: RGS-VR H13 0080 
Coding: 00060000031F030000030800424CDA010000
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RGS_R 002004
ROD: EV_RGS_R.rod
VCID: 326BC20B6563B7B1A84-8067

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 04:57)--------------------------


----------



## hkaudi (Feb 17, 2015)

Any brother can help me? :banghead:




hkaudi said:


> My autoscan report as follow, please help: bs:
> 
> Wednesday,18,February,2015,18:15:33:19670
> VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
> ...


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure what your insistance on only one particular race offering you help is all about. But I find such insistance offensive.

If the option isn't there in Central Electronics, Adaptation, then not having an A7 -- especially one so new -- must assume it's not something that's available to adjust in your control module. The earlier posts refer to a different module.


----------

